# Buckeye again



## Mike1950 (Jan 11, 2021)

Cut up half of a 90 lb piece today. Got lucky again. Dry on outside but inside was wet. Big set are about 28"× 10-8

Reactions: EyeCandy! 15


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 11, 2021)

These burl pics is like a strip tease for those of us addicted to wood. We can’t hold em without spending a lot of cash. Let’s just say I think these pics qualify as wood p o o r n.

I imagine you having a happy dance cutting these open.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 11, 2021)

That's not even right. Wish I could find just one buckeye burl that size!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 11, 2021)

Would you just stop already!?! Man, that's pretty. Are you still chumming?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 11, 2021)

Karl_TN said:


> These burl pics is like a strip tease for those of us addicted to wood. We can’t hold em without spending a lot of cash. Let’s just say I think these pics qualify as wood p o o r n.
> 
> I imagine you having a happy dance cutting these open.


They were not cheap whole. Some pay off. Some not so much. These 2 have been fabulous.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 11, 2021)

Best ever Buckeye! Typical day for Mike! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Jan 11, 2021)

Oh boy!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 11, 2021)



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 12, 2021)

Sweet! I would just sand and finish those and hang them on the wall as-is.... hard to improve on mother nature

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 12, 2021)

Man, just glad I'm not the biggest fan of Buckeye Burl or I would pressured to drop some serious money! Good looking wood though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jan 12, 2021)

Karl_TN said:


> Let’s just say I think these pics qualify as wood p o o r n.


that's what my wife refers to this site as


----------



## Arn213 (Jan 12, 2021)

Well, well looks like the evil reptilian (or is he a reptilian pig?) villain strikes again and I am not sure if I am digging the black skirt or are those hungry evil dogs stampeding towards me? Reminds of “unsettling images” in keeping of the late artist Francis Bacon. It is amazing how some book-match will form a shape of something, like a portrait of sorts. Like “as is”, if you are into expressionism/surrealism/cubism- this could be frame (frameless modern framing) and hang into a wall as a focal point...........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 12, 2021)

Arn213 said:


> Well, well looks like the evil reptilian (or is he a reptilian pig?) villain strikes again and I am not sure if I am digging the black skirt or are those hungry evil dogs stampeding towards me? Reminds of “unsettling images” in keeping of the late artist Francis Bacon. It is amazing how some book-match will form a shape of something, like a portrait of sorts. Like “as is”, if you are into expressionism/surrealism/cubism- this could be frame (frameless modern framing) and hang into a wall as a focal point...........


porky the pig in the light area

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 12, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> porky the pig in the light area


Evil Porky, with an owl beneath!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jan 12, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Evil Porky, with an owl beneath!


now i see it, dang that's eerie

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arn213 (Jan 12, 2021)

^I had him peg as the evil pig, but then I thought that I see resemblance of a big bad wolf. There is some fun interpretations if these were put up as “nature’s art” and framed. Spend enough time staring at being coherent without any help of certain things (cough, cough)- I am sure you will see some other things if you know what I mean.

Mike- I better not find this work of art in some fancy snooty gallery in Seattle. Anyhow, these would make some wonderful guitar or bass tops!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 12, 2021)

Arn213 said:


> ^I had him peg as the evil pig, but then I thought that I see resemblance of a big bad wolf. There is some fun interpretations if these were put up as “nature’s art” and framed. Spend enough time staring at being coherent without any help of certain things (cough, cough)- I am sure you will see some other things if you know what I mean.
> 
> Mike- I better not find this work of art in some fancy snooty gallery in Seattle. Anyhow, these would make some wonderful guitar or bass tops!


they are drying no plans yet.. but...


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 12, 2021)

Arn213 said:


> ^I had him peg as the evil pig, but then I thought that I see resemblance of a big bad wolf. There is some fun interpretations if these were put up as “nature’s art” and framed. Spend enough time staring at being coherent without any help of certain things (cough, cough)- I am sure you will see some other things if you know what I mean.
> 
> Mike- I better not find this work of art in some fancy snooty gallery in Seattle. Anyhow, these would make some wonderful guitar or bass tops!


and I have not stopped in seattle for 7 years- that was to buy a jointer. If I never go there again it will be too soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

